# Corruption/Scandale List of Molana Fazal ur Rehman- Knows as MOLANA DISEL



## mr42O



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nitetrogen70

the retard doesn't even answer the question


----------



## DDLJ

Why People call him Maulana Diesel.


----------



## Evil Flare

DDLJ said:


> Why People call him Maulana Diesel.




He looks like a Diesel Engine .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

DDLJ said:


> Why People call him Maulana Diesel.



watch the above clip for clarification


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the guy's a joker, i dont know why media even gives him attention time to time

i laugh every time i see him on tv, he's a goof


----------



## Lone Shooter

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the guy's a joker, i dont know why media even gives him attention time to time
> 
> i laugh every time i see him on tv, he's a goof



Because in every elections he manage to win a considerable number of seats in the NA and PA. Considerable enough to make him indispensable while forming a government in a hung parliament


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

No his party (MMA) used to dominate NWFP and they lost power to ANP in last elections

his only real foundation is in parts of frontier and a few patches of the punjab.....i think our government and oppositions like to have him for comical relief maybe


----------



## untitled

Aamir Zia said:


> He looks like a Diesel Engine .



Eventhough he is a steam engine Thomas the Tank engine will not be pleased by that comment of yours


----------



## Leviza

he is called Maulana Diesel as he used to do corruption in diesel trading....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

more like a wankel rotary engine.....he revvs up high but produces little output


----------



## mr42O

DDLJ said:


> Why People call him Maulana Diesel.



He got petrol pump for free some thing


----------

